

The Greatest Myth About the Robotics Industry - terravion
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/the-greatest-myth-about-the-robotics-industry

======
terravion
Despite popular perception that robotics companies require huge amounts of
capital, public financial data shows that robotics companies are just like
like software or biotech. That is, they are capital efficient and suitable for
VC investment.

